# Amyae vs Asper



## JungleGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

I was wondering if the differences between Nephrurus Asper and Nephrurus Amyae and which the animal in the pic below is.



Cheers


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 16, 2012)

asper


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 16, 2012)

Size


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 16, 2012)

Where were the pics taken?


----------



## Nephrurus1 (Feb 17, 2012)

The photo of the gecko on the ground looks like a male asper to me.
The taxonomy within the asper group is based on distribution, size, spinosity and banding on digitis (toes).
Here is a brief summary:
Amyae: max SVL = 135 mm, extremely spinose, and no banding on digits
Asper: max SVL 114 mm, moderately spinose, and no banding on digits
Sheai: max SVL = 121 mm, moderately spinose, and digits have distinct banding
These figures are based on wild specimens, so there may be some variation with those in captivity.
Cheers
Phil


----------



## JungleGuy (Feb 17, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Where were the pics taken?


They were taken near Blackwater about 3hrs west of Rockhampton.



Nephrurus1 said:


> The photo of the gecko on the ground looks like a male asper to me.
> The taxonomy within the asper group is based on distribution, size, spinosity and banding on digitis (toes).
> Here is a brief summary:
> Amyae: max SVL = 135 mm, extremely spinose, and no banding on digits
> ...



That makes sense thanks heaps for your help.
Cheers Tim


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 17, 2012)

Def Asper, here is a couple of pics from the same area


----------



## JungleGuy (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah i thought they were... we caught a couple up there in early December, from my limited experience i think they were both males cruising around to find females. They were both really light grey, do they vary in colour much over their distribution?


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah like most gecko's the can vary quite a bit over their distribution. They are funny little guys when you find them, they will quite happily stand their ground and put on a threatening stance.


----------



## JungleGuy (Feb 17, 2012)

The ones I found were surprisingly calm... would be interesting watching them trying to be threatening tho


----------

